# Ligon Duncan on Zondervan and the TNIV



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2009)

I am sure everyone has heard about this by now, but if not Between Two Worlds: Ligon Duncan on Zondervan and the TNIV

Myself I am glad to see it go. Just saying.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 12, 2009)

Hopefully they're not just making a "Diet TNIV" to replace the old NIV.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 13, 2009)

lol I like what Darby Livingston said:


> This is a good decision. One can't imagine how many respectful, demure housewives started chewing tobacco, wearing wife-beater t-shirts and smacking their husbands around as a result of reading the TNIV's gender-neutral translations.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 13, 2009)

It's about time. Is Livingston jesting? Surely he is?


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 13, 2009)

Zondervan's CEO has seemed to have a bit of steel in her backbone. I'm not ready to predict a return to biblical fidelity. However, it is nice to see her make moves that are in the right direction, if only incremental ones.


----------



## Sven (Sep 13, 2009)

I am really quite baffled by both the number of evangelical (and even Reformed) Christians in favor of the TNIV and the vitriol they are willing to spew at the Biblical Council on Manhood and Womanhood. Is the Church of this age really that influenced by the thinking of the world? It seems to me to be pretty clear cut that the TNIV has a political agenda and operates on translation principles that are not faithful to the inspiration and authority of the Word of God. 

I am pretty tired of the mantra that the TNIV helps non-believers get over the hurdle of the percieved "sexist" language of the Bible. Oh yeah, like asking them to believe that the stories of the Bible is less of a hurdle than asking them to believe a "sexist" Bible? Give me a break.


----------

